# her little secret



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

just wondering what everyone thinks my wife and i sex life has decreased drastically in the past while i seem to get turned down all the time im tired of being disappointed but i have noticed she been masturbating quite often do i let her know that im aware of this happening or let it go and hope she touches me some time!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Let her know. Like a man, you will have to TELL her that there is a problem if you want it fixed.


----------



## DubaiJen (Jun 5, 2011)

Ask her about it...see if she will open up to you about why she is doing that but rejecting you.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

what would be the best way to bring it up after u get turned down or after she rubs one off? its going to be hard to do and not piss her off! its really a turn on especially if i was involved. ive hinted about it but she has never admitted to it. i fear if i say something she'll tell me that im going behind her back spying on her you know the whole trust thing!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry to say that it means that she isn't feeling attracted to you any more. Or she is having an affair.

If she is not feeling attracted to, the good thing is it's probably not a physical thing ( as long as you are not morbidly obese, shower daily, brush your teeth, trim your nose hairs etc). It is probably a mental thing. 

How is your relationship otherwise? Is she dominant?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Start fondling her, try to get her in the mood, and then abruptly stop and say: "Oh, wait a minute-you have no energy for this. You use it all up pleasuring yourself."

Then 180 her.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Only she knows, you have to ask if you want to know.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

See if she'd like a hand with that.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

So you'd be happy to f*ck her, but you can't TALK to her????


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> So you'd be happy to f*ck her, but you can't TALK to her????


its hard to find the right moment to bring something like this up! but i have been paying attention to her movements lately and a emotional affair she had a year ago still might be existing i found a picture of him hidden in her bathroom i believe thats what shes using to rub one off to i hope shes still not talking with him! after she promised not to even though she wouldn't admit it! but im still getting very little if any and shes keeping a good pace with herself ! i want to save the marriage sad part is the truth might hurt!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

A-Ha!!! She had an affair!

Her little secret suddenly doesn't look so little!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

It an affair get your head out of your azzz and get proof! You are *****footing around when she has a picture of another man hidden in the bathroom. 

My dear man you have completely lost your way as a man, individual and human being. You had it once I am sure, you better find your ba!!s dust them off and put them on, pull up you pants and man the hell up. 

Her getting angry is more important than you being humiliated, decieved and played for a chump? You are not angry? Are you afraid of losing her? If so she is already gone. So there, it's all done but the doing. 

I am not making light, I am trying to wake you up to face this and stop it. This has sapped you self-confidence and dignity as a man. No one is worth that. The constant unrelenting pain you feel now will not stop until you act. Please do so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

husbandof6y said:


> its hard to find the right moment to bring something like this up! but i have been paying attention to her movements lately and a emotional affair she had a year ago still might be existing i found a picture of him hidden in her bathroom i believe thats what shes using to rub one off to i hope shes still not talking with him! after she promised not to even though she wouldn't admit it! but im still getting very little if any and shes keeping a good pace with herself ! i want to save the marriage sad part is the truth might hurt!


I would have taken the picture the minute I found it and asked her if she is still having an affair. When she said no, I would say then why are you masturbating to his picture? 

That would get the discussion started. Do not yell. Be calm yet assertive. Be a man. Do not allow her to turn and run away from you. You need to tell her this is unaccapeable in your marriage and you will not put up with it.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> It an affair get your head out of your azzz and get proof! You are *****footing around when she has a picture of another man hidden in the bathroom.
> 
> My dear man you have completely lost your way as a man, individual and human being. You had it once I am sure, you better find your ba!!s dust them off and put them on, pull up you pants and man the hell up.
> 
> ...


it will be a year tomorrow when i caught on know wonder she wants to skip the beer tent this year


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

last time i had proof in many ways now i have none thats why her communicating with him is a question i never revealed all of my secrets this picture is the only evidence its actually a flyer out of local paper i found it yesterday but im waiting to put 2and2 together saturday she will have the morning alone we will see then. yea at one time i had balls id like to know when i lost em lol i know when , when i said i do!


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

i wonder if i should just put his picture on her vibrator and leave a note saying my try to hide it! she'll be pissed because i was snooping besides the fact of what shes really doing!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

husbandof6y said:


> i wonder if i should just put his picture on her vibrator and leave a note saying my try to hide it! she'll be pissed because i was snooping besides the fact of what shes really doing!



Stop the games. Talk to her when you and your wife are home in the evening and have come down from the day. Just let her know you don't feel your sexual desires are being met and you've noticed she has been masturbating a lot. You've also found a picture and are wondering if this means her affair is back on. Let her know that she has every right to share her body with you or not but that you didn't sign up for a sexless marriage and aren't willing to stay in one (unless you are). You have to decide if you're willing to continue to live with this disrespect. No need to get mad or upset. Figure what you want and what you are willing to put up with. Have her share her feelings about the relationship and you guys decide how to move forward. Life is short, enjoy it. It's better to be alone than to live with someone that has no respect for you.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

i have a feeling she's going to be more upset about snooping than the actual problem at hand. im actually giving her a few more days just to see if the picture moves when she does her thing then i can claim shes using it thanks for all the help everyone ! definitely a talk has to happen good or bad tired of all the b.s.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

She masturbates to a picture of a man she had a previous affair with and won't have sex with you, but you're seeking 'proof' that she's involved with him now?

Maybe when you catch them in your bed, _then_ you will believe it and actually DO something about it? Listen to Catherine602, grow some balls, stand up for yourself and your marriage (if you want it), and stop letting yourself be the doormat you now are. 

This isn't about getting some sex, sir; this is about your marriage!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Kobo said:


> Stop the games. Talk to her when you and your wife are home in the evening and have come down from the day. Just let her know you don't feel your sexual desires are being met and you've noticed she has been masturbating a lot. You've also found a picture and are wondering if this means her affair is back on. Let her know that she has every right to share her body with you or not but that you didn't sign up for a sexless marriage and aren't willing to stay in one (unless you are). You have to decide if you're willing to continue to live with this disrespect. No need to get mad or upset. Figure what you want and what you are willing to put up with. Have her share her feelings about the relationship and you guys decide how to move forward. Life is short, enjoy it. It's better to be alone than to live with someone that has no respect for you.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I feel that you have only seen the tired old tip of the iceberg.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

F-102 said:


> I feel that you have only seen the tired old tip of the iceberg.


well i grew my balls and mentioned the whole situation calmly ask if i physically grossed her out she said no then asked about very little sex and touching says shes not horny so then what about mastubating i dont she says i gave a couple examples i dont she says getting pissed askin her just to tell the truth she got mad walked away so i followed grab the picture asked about that im still trying to talk calmly as poss. she throws it in the garbage nothin to say she wont admit to anything and now wont evan talk all i wanted was the truth good or bad she calls me a sex freak the reason its on my mind is because i dont get any and shes mastubating behind my back good enough reason to be horny to me as usual im the ass for wanting answers! now what!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

She doesn't want to talk, she may have feelings that she so desperately does not want you finding out about.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, you can't make her talk to you. You can't make her want sex. You can't make her not masturbate. See the pattern? You can't make her do anything.... and she is giving you nothing. Yes, it's sad. 

Question is... what are YOU going to do to improve YOUR life? Think about your quality of life, and the quality of your marriage? What do YOU get out of this relationship? 

I think you opened up relationship talk with your questions to her, even tho she didn't respond in a helpful way. Now I'd tell her that this marriage is falling apart and that it's going to take the BOTH of ya to be invested in it if it's going to work. I'd say marriage counseling HAS to be mandatory.... that would be my ultimatum. Either we go to marriage counseling and commit to working on the marriage, or we agree to separate peacefully. No reason to get angry, just talking and making decisions. IF she still plays dumb, that's your answer. 

Good Luck!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Not even being willing to discuss it is either very, very childish or as F-102 points out, something deeper. I'll wager F-102 is right here.

Take SunnyT's advice -- MC is the only option. You two need a 3rd party to make you communicate what's really going on. Make the appointment and make her come with you. 

The key is to remain calm in the discussion, take the high road, make it about saving your marriage that is clearly in trouble. She will make this about sex; you need to be sure to let it NOT be abotu sex, first... to make it about communication, honesty, respect... those being in place are prerequisites for having sex. 

You gotta find out why she has none of the prerequisites and doesn't want them with you.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

2xloser said:


> Not even being willing to discuss it is either very, very childish or as F-102 points out, something deeper. I'll wager F-102 is right here.
> 
> Take SunnyT's advice -- MC is the only option. You two need a 3rd party to make you communicate what's really going on. Make the appointment and make her come with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

when she returned from being mad not one word was mentioned and still 4 days later she acts like nothings wrong a little disturbing to me. her job takes her to the local fair for the day and her guy friend will be there (good chance) cant wait till the days over!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Perhaps you should make a discreet little visit to the fair yourself.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Perhaps you should make a discreet little visit to the fair yourself.


not possible have to work maybe she will write it in here date book she use to every time they text or talked i haven't seen her write anything since we had the fight a year ago and i never told her about knowing what the date book said so that's why i thought communication stopped between them.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Start fondling her, try to get her in the mood, and then abruptly stop and say: "Oh, wait a minute-you have no energy for this. You use it all up pleasuring yourself."
> 
> Then 180 her.


:rofl::iagree:


----------



## Jadegreen (Apr 4, 2011)

might be an old picture out of a paper, but obviously she cared enough to cut it out. so ask her. ask her if you need to talk about your sex life - you notice she's masturbating, so you assume she still likes sex, but you are wondering why she doesn't want to have sex with you. Just calm - straight out - tender. The picture is just an excuse to start the conversation. But maybe you are a little worried that you will open a dangerous subject - maybe things seemed fine and you don't want to rock the boat? But you have to. Your marriage is at stake.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

i did that very calmly she got instantly mad and denied everything stomped away the picture wasn't even brought up yet at the time but it was she just walked away pissed off she laid in the pool for a few hours and act like nothing happened not a word said week later still haven't got any oh well still working on her lol!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I still say she's hiding something big from you-she's showing some of the classic red flags of a cheater.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

We've beenhaving a rough patch lately (6-8 months). A few months back sex became non-existant. She wouldn't really give me any good reason - it just never happened. One morning after way too many sexless weeks, I just came out and asked her if she was f****** someone else. I told her I didn't care who, but she must be getting it from somewhere - and obviously not me, and if that was the case, I'll help myself to find someone for me on the side. Just want to level the playing field.

It was a bit risky, but heck, I had nothing to lose! This seemed to break the ice (for the moment). I was also quite sure that there wasn't someone else . . .


----------



## Larrelye (Aug 1, 2011)

Guilty wife. (No more. I'm now able to sex more than once a month) 

Wanna know why? Not because I don't find my husband satisfying or unattractive. Or that I don't love him or feel distant from him in any way. I'm not interested in sex. Just the orgasm. I'm not interested in satisfying him, just falling asleep. I did it about once a month because I knew "He needed it" Why?
I had my fair share of sex (and yours) as a teenager. It was so wonderful finding a man who was not only interested in sex (parapalegic from ribs down. no feeling) that sex was the furthest thing from my mind. It's nice to know that someone loves you without sex. Maybe you should let her know. Please don't be snarky with her as this will only make her retreat further. If she's getting angry she obviously feels guilty. Affair or not, this can be serious. Obviously she's having an emotional detachment. The more she does it all by herself, the less connected she is to the relationship. You don't deserve to be hurt like this and if she's not willing to open up to you, you will continue to be hurt.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

today is my 1 month anniversary with no sex even though the sex was brought up week and half ago i haven't hardly had a brush on the leg but she acts like everything is good shes not using her vib. anymore because i know about it im sure shes using something else though. if she can't get her old (ea) out of her mind im fighting a losing battle. aunt flow isn't to far away so it will be another week or so yea! i thought of leaving her a message on facebook happy anniversary sexless for a month couldn't have done with out ya, do u think thats to mean or maybe something she needs.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Hof6Y... I've been reading your posts and reread a few of them again today. You've approached her a few times about lack of sex and seemed (according to you) to have done it in a forward and calm manner. It seems each time you raise this, she walks away angry and either 1.) later pretends that nothing happened or 2.) is angry for some time after.

I think someone said in an ealrier post, you have to decide what YOU want out of this marriage. 

I think you have to call her out on her behavior, such as:

1. She was using the vib instead of you for intimacy
2. She has refused to discuss this (really important topic) in a mature manner even though you have initiated mature discussions (walking away and holding a grduge is not mature)
3. She has not shown you nor your marriage any respect in her recent past behaviors (perhaps this is a longer term thing).

I would initate the discussion saying how important this is to you. Really important (have I said that before). And that it's having a real deterimental affect on the marriage as a whole. Express your willingness to talk through it, but that you can no longer tolerate her walking away in a huff, or the cold shouldered grudges. You need to lay down some rules about how the discussion will continue (not interrupting, respectful dialogue), potential dealbreakers (her walking away), possible alternatives (MC - but she has to be commited). I think it's also important to express your commitement to working things out but be clear that you will no longer be walked all over. State that if she walks away from this conversation, she's sending a clear signal about what she wants to do about this marriage. Don't be afraid to express your options . . .but youhave to be ready to follow through - empty options (threats) will only solidify doormat status.

Others will most likely have a harder, Man-up, 180 her approach - but it sounds like if I was in your position, this would not be my personal approach - for this conversation. 

She needs to do a bit of growing up. I hope something in this ramble makes a little sense or is something you can find of use. Good luck.

I hope that you do have a Happy Anniversary (??)


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't do the FB thing.


----------



## colormyworldred (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure my wife does too, but swears to GOD that she doesn't and gets all mad when I ask her about it. It's one of those things you kinda gotta just make peace with. But I would probably see a counseler if you're really concerned about you're sex life.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

husbandof6y said:


> today is my 1 month anniversary with no sex even though the sex was brought up week and half ago i haven't hardly had a brush on the leg but she acts like everything is good shes not using her vib. anymore because i know about it im sure shes using something else though. if she can't get her old (ea) out of her mind im fighting a losing battle. aunt flow isn't to far away so it will be another week or so yea! i thought of leaving her a message on facebook happy anniversary sexless for a month couldn't have done with out ya, do u think thats to mean or maybe something she needs.


Why do you think this will get you more sex? You have a better chance of being struck by lightning. The women does not want to have sex with you or even care about your emotions. Is that something you can live with? If not....don't.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks everyone for your opinions greatly appreciated i didn't do the fb thing. ive started reading a book called the 5 love languages by gary chapman im only 30 pages in but so far a very good book. ive decided to try to explain to her how all of this is affecting me and the marriage u guys r giving me alot ideas how to approach her i dont want a divorce but there's no reason we or me should be unhappy if she can put this stuff behind her for good i can give full forgiveness which i really want to do its up to her though.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

i left her a personal message on (fb) since she wont talk nothing bad i just explained what was going on and needed some answers not to be left in the dark the truth mainly good or bad. well i know she read it but nothing was said so i mentioned something last night after i knew we weren't gonna have sex. i asked if we were ever gonna fool around again boy she got mad is that all u ever think about your a sexaholic it makes me laugh yes that's all i think about because i dont get any lol. i haven't brought sex up since the last fight 2 weeks ago. her reaction 2 this is i never do anything right and your not happy why r u still with me, right away she is putting words in my mouth i hate when she does that. i told her i have needs to nobodies saying we have to do all the time but once and awhile isnt asking to much i really just wanted to feel loved physically some touching anything. i thank her for the stuff she does around the house and taking care of things. im missing the intimacy shes not seeing that.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

husbandof6y said:


> i left her a personal message on (fb) since she wont talk nothing bad i just explained what was going on and needed some answers not to be left in the dark the truth mainly good or bad. well i know she read it but nothing was said so i mentioned something last night after i knew we weren't gonna have sex. i asked if we were ever gonna fool around again boy she got mad is that all u ever think about your a sexaholic it makes me laugh yes that's all i think about because i dont get any lol. i haven't brought sex up since the last fight 2 weeks ago. her reaction 2 this is i never do anything right and your not happy why r u still with me, right away she is putting words in my mouth i hate when she does that. i told her i have needs to nobodies saying we have to do all the time but once and awhile isnt asking to much i really just wanted to feel loved physically some touching anything. i thank her for the stuff she does around the house and taking care of things. im missing the intimacy shes not seeing that.



Saying things like "once in a while isn't asking too much" doesn't work in my opinion. You're giving her the ability to define "once in a while" and are being very passive in your own happiness. If twice a week is what works for you then say it. If it's more than that say the specific number. When there was a big gap in my wife's sex drive and mine I asked her the frequency she would like to have sex. She said once a week. I told her that's not gonna work for me and discussed the level of frequency I felt was healthy. Further more if you break down that number it comes to 4-5 times a month. If you have 30 days in a month then you're only connecting on a level that most married men equate to love and affection at rate of 15%. So 85% of the time you are without the connection that makes you feel loved. Not gonna work without serious problems. Now there are people here that go months without sex. That percentage dips drastically. How can a loving marriage survive like that.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

well its her birthday today plan on taking her out to eat maybe dairy queen after not going over board ne sense to aunt flow started yest. so im looking forward for another *****y week with no action working on 6 weeks i can truly say its been the longest time without any since weve been together in 9 years! seen on her phone another guy text her hes a coworker from another building wishing her luck on her test saying my little dear and my little love should i stop over and give ya a good luck hug. this guy has the hots for her for years i told her i don't appreciate the way he texts u, that stirred up the bee hive i said do u think his woman would would appreciate him texting u like that she said he says stuff in front oh her yea my ass i know him hes setting my wife up for the right place and time if ya know what i mean. he wants 2 be first on the list if something happens 2 us. i told her if someone is coming to our house to give hugs ****s hitting the fan, app. that didn't happen.


----------



## mom-2-3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Have you guys seen a MC, you may need to find the root of the problem rather than fighting or dwelling on the symptoms.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I think you are too hung up on the no sex part and not addressing the affair part at all. I think the with holding of sex is part of a larger problem as it indicates she is still in an affair fog.

Also, you are afraid she gets pissed when you bring up your snooping?

YOU are the one who should be pissed

Did this affair ever get the proper treatment or did it get swept under the rug, because her current behavior suggests that it was swept under and good.

Let me make this crystal clear-

Her privacy is null and void after her affair

You need complete and utter transparency to get past an affair and have true reconciliation

otherwise she will continue to cake eat, continue affairs and have you begging

you will always wonder and it will eat away at you unless you put your foot down now and either get a proper treatment of the affair or end the sham of a marriage. 

I suggest you visit the coping with infidelity section or get this moved over there.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

husbandof6y said:


> well its her birthday today plan on taking her out to eat maybe dairy queen after not going over board ne sense to aunt flow started yest. so im looking forward for another *****y week with no action working on 6 weeks i can truly say its been the longest time without any since weve been together in 9 years! seen on her phone another guy text her hes a coworker from another building wishing her luck on her test saying my little dear and my little love should i stop over and give ya a good luck hug. this guy has the hots for her for years i told her i don't appreciate the way he texts u, that stirred up the bee hive i said do u think his woman would would appreciate him texting u like that she said he says stuff in front oh her yea my ass i know him hes setting my wife up for the right place and time if ya know what i mean. he wants 2 be first on the list if something happens 2 us. i told her if someone is coming to our house to give hugs ****s hitting the fan, app. that didn't happen.


and I missed this whole little gem until after my post above


it is so painfully obvious that she is in a fog and you will not get the marriage you need and deserve until you do something about it- that means drastic action


personally I think you should give her a card for her birthday with a note-

"I truly love you with all of my heart and as such I am willing to give you the best birthday present possible- a divorce. It is so obvious to me you wish to be free to pursue other men and since I love you so much I will do this for you and allow you to move out, start a new life, and have all that you desire without me."

is it possible she will take the gift?

yes

and if she does, then you were only cutting to the chase and you had no shot to begin with

it is also possible that she will see the reality of what a divorce means and possibly realize that her marriage is worth saving

otherwise you are in affair limbo

browse through the infidelity threads and you see over and over and over and over again the many betrayed spouses who got nowhere without putting their foot down

it isn't pretty and you deserve better


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

First of all, i'd like to say to the OP i am sorry you are going through this. Second of all, i've read all the pages, and i don't recall you bringing up having children. If you do, then i aplogize. If you do not, than what is keeping you in this marriage as your wife gets to play games. Life is too short, and even shorten when you are married to a woman who doesn't want to have s3x with you. 

Give me a freaking break, she's the one who had the EA, she should be kissing your ass, bending over backwards (literally), taking anal and everything... just to get back in your graces. Instead, she's being cold in the bedroom. If she wants to play this game and still get flirted with by other dudes, she can do that with you outta the picture. Without kids, what is your motivation to stay???


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

husbandof6y said:


> well its her birthday today plan on taking her out to eat maybe dairy queen after not going over board ne sense to aunt flow started yest.


If you get your relationship back on track remember that operating like this is not acceptable.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Husband - when I read this thread, I feel very angry. First because of the way your wife is treating you and second the way you allow it. I blame you 90% for this situation. You are behaving as if you have no choices except to follow her around like a puppy.

One thing you have to remember is that you can always end the relationship. You have no boundaries if you don't know what they are then search the site for threads or read a book. 

Why do you not bring this to a head and then exercise your options. Either she in the marriage totally or she is out those are the choices. If you are more concerned of losing her than your are about your own happiness then you will be following her around like a puppy forever. 

What happened to your self- respect and dignity? Where did you leave your man parts. . She will not have sex with you because she does not respect you and there are no consequences for treating you so horribly. 

Stop reading that book, who cares what her love languages are you not getting any love. Read a book on finding your power as a man. Approach her from a position of power. Man the eeefff up. I think you should post in the mens clubhouse, there are men who can guide you out of this hell the you made for yourself. 

I am not being mean by blaming you, I am telling you that you hold all the cards but you don't know it. I tell you this as a woman I know how i would react in this situation if I was a beoch. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Husband - when I read this thread, I feel very angry. First because of the way your wife is treating you and second the way you allow it. I blame you 90% for this situation. You are behaving as if you have no choices except to follow her around like a puppy.
> 
> One thing you have to remember is that you can always end the relationship. You have no boundaries if you don't know what they are then search the site for threads or read a book.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Try -> Married Man Sex Life

Read the blog and the book. Run the MAP. This is enlightening from a lot of perspecives. definitely helps with manning up and gives you a way to handle the low or no sex part. That said, it is really about improving yourself and letting you know what is going on. You are way too focused on the sex. yes sex is an indicator, but you have to be more attractive to her. She is getting here needs met by other guys. To what extent who knows. She is not fantasizing about you. That you can count on. So you have to man-up.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

She says he says things like this to her all the time, so why are you not putting a stop to it?

She's loving every minute of it-she's got a stud to make her feel sexy and wanted at work...

...and she's got an obedient little puppy dog at home.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

F-102 said:


> She says he says things like this to her all the time, so why are you not putting a stop to it?
> 
> She's loving every minute of it-she's got a stud to make her feel sexy and wanted at work...
> 
> ...and she's got an obedient little puppy dog at home.


Ouch...if that doesn't get him to wake up :sleeping: and smell the coffee I don't think anything will...


----------

